# daily prayer for all children



## KatsMeow (Sep 19, 2005)

Eternal God, nurture in my children a love for the many unfortunate people who live in poverty and misery. Arouse in their hearts a deep and abiding hunger for justice and peace. Amen


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Amen.


----------

